# My hand reared baby hedgehogs



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Elara rejected her litter at 2 weeks of age, we took her to the vets and found she had a vaginal infection which may have triggered her rejection.

She's finished her anti-biotics and has been given the all clear however for nearly 2 weeks I've been hand rearing her 3 babies, here they are now.

Zander, my keeper.

















Luna.

















Snow.

















Snow and Luna have homes lined up and Zanders staying here. 
They are all doing very well and even had their first try of solid food yesterday (only a little bit of mince meat) but they are thriving on the milk and are 4 weeks old on Thursday.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute : )


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

eeeek how i love these guys!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Such cuties.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh what are u trying to do to me??!!  I would love a hog. They are all soooooo cute!! Would have had Luna if i had the room.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Arent they just gorgeous!!!!! 
Each one looks so different as if they have their own little personalities just waiting to come out-which they probably have already.
Please send us loads more photos as you know that is compulsory on here 
Maureen


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That first photo of Luna is fab - she looks like her eye is twinkling and she has a huge smile on her face :001_wub: THey are beautiful babies, but how on earth did you decide what one to keep?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> That first photo of Luna is fab - she looks like her eye is twinkling and she has a huge smile on her face :001_wub: THey are beautiful babies, but how on earth did you decide what one to keep?


Well I needed another boy and he's a pretty unique colour so the choice was made for me lol.


----------

